# apple snail questions



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

what do i need for an apple snail. are they okay in betta tanks that are like 2-3 gallons do they need airiation or do they go up for air just like bettas, im a newbie.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

They do go up for air like bettas, but unlike bettas, they poop ALOT, and thus you really need some good filtration to take care fo the snail wastes (and good maintenance to get rid of the poop). Also, while some people have kept snails succesfully with bettas, sometimes the bettas attack the snails. It all depends on the personality of the betta. 

I'd suggest leaving the apple snail until later, when you've got a bigger tank with a filter. (I have 2 of them in a planted 10 gallon along with some neon tetras and that's a very nice looking tank).


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

okay thanks thats what i was wondering, not sure if im gunna get one or not.


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

The apple snails can get pretty big. Check out my apple snail. Like MyraVan said the bettas may eat them. I've tried keeping them with my bettas before and I wondered why they kept dying on me and one time I saw my betta eating them! My mom had the same thing happen too. Bettas especially like the little brown snails (forget the name). I can't keep any kind of snail with them. But yours may not eat them, just depends on your betta and it may work. Apple snails do get really big so a 2-3 gallon tank may not be enough room. But you could try a different snail besides the apple snail. There are different types of snails that don't get too big and that may work for you. I would give that a try and see.
You could try some ramshorn snails or pond snails. They are small and probably free and they breed like crazy. They will clean up leftover food. There's black mystery snails, Im not sure how big they get though. Here is a great link on different types of snails.
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/scateg.cfm?pCatId=526

My apple snail:


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

okay awesome ill check out other crabs at the pet stores around my town. i have 4 pet stores, walmart will be my first because i know they have TINY snails on that site it says "looking for freshwater snails" then a link are those snails on your link saltwater snails?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Yes they are saltwater snails in that link. Here is the link for FW snails: http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/scateg.cfm?siteid=20&pCatId=1075&TopCatId=1075

http://www.aquahobby.com/e_gallery.php Here is another link with info about snails. Just scroll down some; they are under invertabrates.


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Oops, didn't realize they were saltwater, sorry! LOL


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

thats okay, well yesterday i got a black mystery snail and i love it but it just sits on the gravel at the bottom, ive seen it stuck on the wall? how do i tell if its dead. right now its in the shell


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

they usally do that because of bad water conditions try doing a water change and do you have a filter?


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

When snails die there shell will be hollow and will usually have a bad smell. Maybe throw a cucumer or a peace of lettuce and it will come out. They can rest like that for a long time so don't let it fool you. 
Maybe I'll get a black mystery snail too.


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

okay thanks its moving around now! does letuse float?


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

No it doesn't float but you can attach the lettuce and weigh it down by an elastic band around a rock. They also have "veggie clips" which work awsome if you can get your hands on some.


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

i have a filter and i changed half of the water when i got the snail, its sticking to the wall right now


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

if the lettuce floats sometimes the snails (if they're clever enough) will jump the lettuce and ride it to the bottem. also some apple snails get to be the size of a baseball, a friend of my brother's got 1 and when it got really big it decided that it would switch its food source, it began to chase her fish, wear them out, run them over them, and eat them.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

if ur snail is a gd eater he will prop out grow that tank and the filteration won't be gd enough because they produce a lot of waste


----------

